# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اشتباه درارسال درخواست رفع محرومیت کنکور

## n.i.k

سلام یکی ازدوستانم امسال کنکوردانشگاه سراسری اورده ولی رشتشودوست نداره برای سازمان سنجش درخواست رفع محرومیت برای سال بعدمیخواسته بفرسته ولی متاسفانه دستش میخوره روی تائیدودرخواستش بدون اینکه دلایلشوبیان کنه میره الان مونده چکارکنه لطفااگراطلاعی داریدکمک کنیدممنون

----------


## faezeh_r

خب بازم بفرسته

درخواست عمومی
تو عنوان ذکر کنه رفع محرومیت از کنکور ۹۹

حتی ممکنه رد کنن
بعد از اون با نامه فاکس کردن به سازمان سنجش میتونه رفع محرومیت رو بگیره

----------


## n.i.k

خوب این دوستم میگه انگاریه بارمیشه درخواست فرستاد

----------


## faezeh_r

> خوب این دوستم میگه انگاریه بارمیشه درخواست فرستاد


نه این‌جوری نیست
هر چقدر بخوای میشه
 ثبت درخواست عمومی محدودیت نداره

----------


## Maneli

> نه این‌جوری نیست
> هر چقدر بخوای میشه
>  ثبت درخواست عمومی محدودیت نداره


دوست عزیز به نظرتون ممکنه از این طریق درخواست تغییر از روزانه به شبانه بدم؟؟؟؟و همزمان مجوز برای شرکت در کنکور ۱۴۰۰؟؟؟

----------


## faezeh_r

> دوست عزیز به نظرتون ممکنه از این طریق درخواست تغییر از روزانه به شبانه بدم؟؟؟؟و همزمان مجوز برای شرکت در کنکور ۱۴۰۰؟؟؟


روزانه به شبانه که فکر نمیکنم
دومی رو بله

----------

